# Mk4 navigation computer retrofit



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Picked up a new Mk4 navigation computer off eBay yesterday, and it arrived today (paid $900 and it came with a 2004-02 DVD, not a bad deal IMHO).

Installation was VERY simple:

1. Remove trunk trim piece (this site helped a lot!)

2. Unbolt the old navigation computer from the trunk assembly (4 nuts)

3. Release the 2 computer cables, and the 1 antenna cable from the computer

4. Press in 4 tabs to release the old computer from the bracket

5. Insert new DVD nav computer into bracket

6. Attach cables (color coded, so you can't mess it up)

7. Bolt new computer to the trunk assembly

8. Replace trunk trim

9. Insert a copy of the V23 CD to install the latest software on the nav computer.

Pretty much plug and play!

Initial impressions:
FAST FAST FAST! I never found the Mk3 particularly slow, but the Mk4 is easily 10x faster. There is absolutely no delay going from screen to screen, and the entire interface moves with urgency. I love it!

Special thanks to doeboy, elbert and Pete Teoh for advice on removing the trim piece in the trunk!

Some random pics of the installation:


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

Man you have spent a lot on upgrading that nav system  . Yeah, the Mk4s are fast. Played around with one a few weeks back at a dealer, and makes mine feel like eternity. However, what I have noticed with the latest software update and with every update I have done on the car: at first the lag is not prominent at all, but after a week or so, things start to lag (can't understand what could be causing this or if I'm the only one who seems to be experiencing this problem). Everytime I upgrade and feel good about less lag, it only comes back to haunt me again :tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

KP said:


> Man you have spent a lot on upgrading that nav system


:rofl: I absolutely love the nav system to death! Let's see what I've spent so far...

+$1800 for the option
+$1500 for the widescreen retrofit
-$250 selling my old nav head unit
+$200 for 2003-02 map CD set
+$900 for the DVD nav computer
-$300 selling my old nav computer

The $3850 nav system. 

I have noticed that my system seems fast after an update as well, and then starts to drag. Let's hope the DVD doesn't do the same.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> AND YOU WERE WORRIED ABOUT THE COST OF TIRE WEAR AT THE AUTOCROSS!!!!!!?????
> 
> :stickpoke


And still waiting for the M3 to come out with adaptive headlights too. :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> AND YOU WERE WORRIED ABOUT THE COST OF TIRE WEAR AT THE AUTOCROSS!!!!!!?????
> 
> :stickpoke


Geeks like Al spare no expense when it comes to electronic doodads and such.... I betcha if tires started to have electronics built into them, he'd stop complaining and get the most expensive ones out there..... "what? bluetooth connection to your tires so they'll tell you wear info as well as air pressures? :eeps:" If that happens.... Al is there...


----------

